# Steiger & Kerr cast iron stove value



## Mckyjns (Sep 14, 2016)

I have an old cast iron stove that has been setting in an old building for many years. I want to know the approximate value of before I try to sell it. If anyone is familiar with it or knows where I can get any help it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 14, 2016)

Might want to contact one of the members for their opinion or direction to a dealer that might be interested.  http://antiquestoveassociation.org/member web sites.htm

These folks seem to be one of the closer ones ... in Kansas. May want to check with them but their stoves tend towards older and more chrome (Oak parlours, etc). http://www.gingercreekstoves.com/

There is another restorer in NC


----------



## peakbagger (Sep 14, 2016)

Its a pretty basic design, not very useful as an actual woodstove. Maybe local interest. I see many similar models used for planters.


----------



## ccmac (Sep 14, 2016)

Sounds like a good German maker based on the name. But honestly this looks like a stove I'd sell for $25. I don't mean to be harsh so please do not take it that way. I know nothing about stove values so my opinion is all this is. Someone, hopefully will come on here and tell us how it's the holy grail of stoves and it's worth thousands! But to me it looks like a very basic design stove.


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2016)

I would do some research in multiple locations. This stove is probably from the late 1800's. (Inspect carefully and look for a casting mold date) Wire brushed, cleaned up and stove black polished it could bring a nice bit of change. I wouldn't be surprised to see it going for $300 fixed up as long as the castings are still sound and without flaws or cracks.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 15, 2016)

Similar stove for $80 in Thunder Bay but needed lots of tlc too.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoor...ge/1198526719?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, box stoves of this design were popular. That one appears to be missing air control and legs?


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah ... what's a few missing parts for using it in an ice shack

There are a few big cook stove (Monarch, Majestic) that are going for around $400 to 500.  They tend to command big dollars when restored.

This is a neat little cook stove $200 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...rg/1197568617?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------

